# Le CTRL + ESPACE d'Eclipse ?



## kolbek (12 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Est ce qu'il y a un autre raccourci qui remplace le CTRL ESPACE de Eclipse sous Linux ou Win ? 

J'ai essayé POMME ESPACE mais cela ne fonctionne pas...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## molgow (12 Février 2007)

Le racourci est normalement le m&#234;me sur Mac OS X. 
J'imagine que tu devrais pouvoir les configurer dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences si n&#233;cessaire.


----------



## anoukhan (13 Février 2007)

Puisque par défaut pomme+espace ouvre spotlight tu peux utliser ctrl+espace. ça fait la même chose.


----------

